# Syncronizing synth samples live?



## nrwoodman (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, so my band has quite a few different synths in certain but not all songs, so getting a keyboardist wouldnt really work.

I was wondering, what is a good / inexpensive way about applying these synths to our live performance? 

(i.e. an orchestral section with pianos and synthesizers in a chorus)


----------



## Winspear (Oct 4, 2011)

You'll need to set up playing with a click track. The cheapest way is to convert the samples to mono, and pan them to one side. Then click track on the other side. Put the file on an ipod and output with a L/R splitter cable. Click track to your drummer, synths to the PA. 
Unless you all have in ear monitors you'll need the drummer playing a hihat count for you with the click on any parts where he isn't playing.


----------



## Albionic (Oct 4, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> You'll need to set up playing with a click track. The cheapest way is to convert the samples to mono, and pan them to one side. Then click track on the other side. Put the file on an ipod and output with a L/R splitter cable. Click track to your drummer, synths to the PA.
> Unless you all have in ear monitors you'll need the drummer playing a hihat count for you with the click on any parts where he isn't playing.



this!!!! 
/thread


----------



## samincolour (Oct 5, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> You'll need to set up playing with a click track. The cheapest way is to convert the samples to mono, and pan them to one side. Then click track on the other side. Put the file on an ipod and output with a L/R splitter cable. Click track to your drummer, synths to the PA.
> Unless you all have in ear monitors you'll need the drummer playing a hihat count for you with the click on any parts where he isn't playing.



This is exactly what we're trying out next practice!

Again, /thread. Haha


----------



## nrwoodman (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks im going to get that figured out and we'll start practicing with that \m/


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 9, 2011)

Check out this thread from the sneap forums, it has heaps of detail about running backing tracks live 
FAQ: Live shows with backing tracks - HOW TO? - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------

